# Spa during 2ww?



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in the 2nd week of my 2ww and wondered if there was any reason why I shouldn't go to a spa. I have heard that embryos don't like too much heat, so I guess I should avoid the sauna and steam room but swimming's ok right? Could do with chilling out! Any advice much appreciated and lots of positive vibes for all girlies in the 2ww


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi sjg

Sending tons of    and sticky vibes your way, hope you're not going to    in the 2ww,    you get that positive.  My consultant always said no swimming in the 2ww, also in the Zita west book she says to avoid it at all costs, sorry honey


----------



## candle (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes i was told no swimming too, not sure why??  Hope you're managing to survive the 2ww.  Good luck and hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

i didnt go swimming, i was to scared of infection after ec 
Just make sure you stay away from any massages , they are a no no on the 2ww 

good luck and loads of babydust xxxxx


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. Going to stay away from spa, swimming and massages completely... Invested too much in this... I would seriously go mental if it wasn't for this site. It' so great to have people there to share worries and questions.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just to add my bit to! : )

I was told no bath's or swimming in the two week in case of infections. I had a bath after my BFP and it was lovely.

Good luck.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

No swimming if you have had IVF, also no sauna/jacuzzi and you have to be extremely careful with massage/reflexology etc- I would avoid, most therapist won't do much until you are over 12 weeks and they have specialist pregnancy treatments as some oils should be avoided in pregnancy and remember you are PUPO.  I would save it until later. Good luck with your 2ww


----------

